# How do I arrange my bushes like this?



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

I've tried to do something like this but my bushes always die! I can't put them near pwp's either which I didn't know of. But in this pic she has the bush right by the bridge. When I do that, it dies!! I'm so frustrated, I just want a nice bush wall ;-;. Tips and advice please?
Also, sorry if this is in the wrong section, but it's related to new leaf ^^;


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 18, 2014)

Actually, as you can see in the first picture, the bushes aren't right by the bridge. There is a yellow flower in between the bridge and the bushes. Bushes need one space in between cliffs, PWPs, rivers, lakes, rocks, etc., and I believe that they need two spaces for houses.

You can definitely put bushes next to each other in a line. The only thing is that you can't have more than 12 bushes/trees/bamboo connected in a line at once. Diagonals count as well. There's a good diagram on this page that shows how this works. As long as you keep the limits in mind, you can put bushes together. I'd also suggest using flowers and patterns to mark off how big one space is so you know how far away to keep the bushes.

If you run into anymore troubles planting bushes, showing us a picture of where you were trying to plant them will help as well! Then we can see if you put them too close to a PWP.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply and help ^^ I might post my dream code once I get some more things organized. The link helps alot!! Thank you~


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 18, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Thank you so much for the reply and help ^^ I might post my dream code once I get some more things organized. The link helps alot!! Thank you~



Yep. No worries! Best of luck with your landscaping. I also just wanted to correct what I said before about the bushes next to houses thing. They can be one space away from the house, but you need some extra space if you want to put the bushes in front of the house close to the door. I believe that there's an extra space right in front of the door, and nothing touching that space will grow. The sides of the house and behind it are fine, though! The one space rule still applies there.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish they made it simpler where it doesn't let you plant a bush if it wont grow ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry if I post a million pictures for approval ; - ;
I'm just super paranoid about wasting bushes haha
Is this so far acceptable? I made sure to keep it one away from the bridge.
The other side has a street lamp so it's a little complicated ^^


----------



## Chiantye (Jul 18, 2014)

That'll work since it's not directly by the river


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 18, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I wish they made it simpler where it doesn't let you plant a bush if it wont grow ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Once you get the hang of it, it's not too bad! You just need some practice.

And yep. That's perfectly fine! See how there is one rose between the bridge and the first hole? That's the one space you need.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

Okay this part has me stumped ^^ I have a street lamp pwp and a tree. How should I go about placing bushes?
thank you;;


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 18, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Okay this part has me stumped ^^ I have a street lamp pwp and a tree. How should I go about placing bushes?
> thank you;;



Bushes can be placed right next to trees, so you don't have to worry about that. Just make sure you keep in mind the limit of greenery that can be touching in a line at any given time.

For the Street Lamp, I'd suggest surrounding it entirely with flowers for the time being. It's already mostly surrounded, you just need two flowers on the bottom left and bottom middle. Those would all be the spaces that you _can't_ plant bushes in. You'd be able to start planting bushes right next to the White Rose that's below the Pink Cosmos, and anything below or to the left of that. 

And I see that those bushes on the right have grown in nicely as well. That's good! Let me know if my explanations aren't making sense; I'm not sure if this is helping or not, haha.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you ^^ That really helps. I read the article link too, so I might've skimmed over the tree part ^^ I wasn't sure. I might post my dream code in a new thread for advice, I really need help with landscaping. My town has been undone forever. I also have villager houses placed in undesirable places, so I'm trying to re-landscape to make things more appealing ;; I'm just so indecisive and unsure what to do.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 18, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Thank you ^^ That really helps. I read the article link too, so I might've skimmed over the tree part ^^ I wasn't sure. I might post my dream code in a new thread for advice, I really need help with landscaping. My town has been undone forever. I also have villager houses placed in undesirable places, so I'm trying to re-landscape to make things more appealing ;; I'm just so indecisive and unsure what to do.



Posting your dream code and asking for tips would definitely be a good idea! Haha, my town has also been messy for far too long, so I know how you feel. I've been landscaping recently as well. Your town will look lovely in no time!

And I'm sure that you can learn to work around your villager houses; half the fun of landscaping is trying to make the best out of a bad situation or just trying stuff out even if you're unsure.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 18, 2014)

That makes me feel a whole lot better! ^^ thank you. I'll link anyone interested to the thread . thank you so much all for the help thus far ^^ here if anybody is interhttp://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?203836-Serious-advice-needed-for-landscaping-my-town!-%28dream-code%29&p=3424113#post3424113


----------

